# best hunting "ears"



## RLH (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm thinking of buying a set of hearing enhancement gizmos that help amplify sounds.  Anybody have any advice on this?  Thanks.


----------



## Hick Town (Apr 1, 2010)

I have the Walker Game Ear, hearing aid type. I hate them, I wish I had the ear muffs style. I love the Walker brand just not the hearing aid style. Its to much trouble to put in and adjust.


----------



## lxbowhunter (Apr 18, 2010)

caldwell makes a decent hearing aid muff, but it is not directional for about 50.00 bucks..the wlaker muff with directional is the ticket, it allows you to wear them duck hunting because you can tell where the birds are coming from..


----------

